# Ceiling Paint?



## steve-in-kville

I know all the brands make/sell a latex "ceiling paint" but it seems to be pushed harder at the big box stores. Which begs the question: What makes a paint a certified ceiling paint? Is it thicker? Stickier? Maybe a flatter sheen?

I never bought a paint just for ceilings. Somehow in 12 years I never had a problem with using regular wall paint on ceilings.

steve


----------



## metomeya

from my understanding ceiling paint is,

a lower sheen, less splattering/stringy/etc., typically a vinyl acrylic, and covers a lot less than wall paint.


----------



## steve-in-kville

So I take it this is more of a HO gimmick than anything?? I never imagined that ceilings *required* a special paint.... at least there would be no sags or runs, right?

steve


----------



## metomeya

its cheaper for them to produce, so they usually take a dollar or 2 off the price.

If you go down to the next line/brand, and buy the normal wall white, you can get it cheap, and it will cover better. Depending on the brand there might be a little bit of a sheen difference.

I usually don't have a problem buying the cheapest stuff with the exception of

-needing a SG for ceiling (bath, etc.,)
-covering another color (use a good brand wall paint)


----------



## Joewho

Ceiling paint is special, for ceilings. :thumbsup: 

The color and sheen are made to hide any flashing, roller marks or any thing else. It's not made to hide marks on the wall.


----------



## Frankawitz

I have been using Benjamin Moore's Regal Wall Satin for 14 years for ceilings, It's their top of the line flat paint. I know they came out with a ceiling paint that when you put it on it is one color and then it changes to white, I guess someone got snow blind from looking at white ceilings so they added color so they could see what they had already paint, I just look for the wet spots to know I already painted there.:laughing:


----------



## chris n

*Mr*

Somehow in 12 years I never had a problem with using regular wall paint on ceilings.

Me either


----------



## slickshift

A good quality wall paint like Ben Moore's Regal line works fine on ceilings

But do the next few with Muresco (BM's premium ceiling paint)
After that, Regal will be your second choice

It'll go faster with less splatter
The drops become props in case the H/O walks in
Looks great too

To answer the OP's question, there's no certification process
But there is (supposed to be) a difference
Ceiling paint has higher adhesion, less splatter, more hiding, and isn't nearly as dirt resistant or washable as wall paint (it doesn't have to be)

The big boxes push it as they make more profit on it
Their wall paint is overpriced as it is (there is a high profit built in), and the ceiling paint doesn't have to be as washable or glossy (=more costly to make) so they make even more profit on "ceiling paint"
I have found big box ceiling paints to be neither more adhesive nor less splattery
And far more likely to need two coats and leave roller marks

But remember, they are made to sell to DIYers who don't know it's not supposed to be that difficult
They are not made to sell professionals quality paint products


----------



## MakDeco

The problem with the Regal line flat is that is has some sheen and most of customers don't want any sheen on there ceilings. I have use BM's ceiling paint for years and I think it covers great and low splatter and saves me a few bucks.

But over all I think that ceiling paints are made cheaper and are out there to save HO's and contractors money


----------



## PlainPainter

Flat paints always have somewhat a sheen - ceiling paints are dead flat.
And there is a process to make paints have better hide coverage yet not needing anymore expensive titanium dioxide pigments - something with making the paint be more 'airy' - but this airiness also accepts soils and stains - so it is totally unwashable. But for ceilings this is not a needed property and actually makes a great way to give great hide and low cost - which is a perfect application for ceilings. 

-plainpainter


----------



## Frankawitz

in all the years(27) I have been painting I have never seen a sheen in Flat paint:whistling , and as for roller marks doesn't that have to do with the person rolling out the ceiling? I didn't know paint could do that by it's self.:w00t:


----------



## MakDeco

Frankawitz said:


> in all the years(27) I have been painting I have never seen a sheen in Flat paint:whistling , and as for roller marks doesn't that have to do with the person rolling out the ceiling? I didn't know paint could do that by it's self.:w00t:


BM's wall satin has sheen compare to other flat paints, I have compared it to BM Muresco's ceiling paint and there is a difference


----------



## jayybird77

Ever used Kilz-2 for ceiling paint?


----------



## steve-in-kville

jayybird77 said:


> Ever used Kilz-2 for ceiling paint?


I've used regular Kilz, the original oil-based stuff on a ceiling. It was a deal where I needed to block/cover a water stain. I was just gonna paint the stain itself and got carried away and painted the entire ceiling. Turned out quite nice, if I may say so.

steve


----------



## slickshift

jayybird77 said:


> Ever used Kilz-2 for ceiling paint?


Now that stuff is pure crap in a can...and a lousy primer
I can't imagine it'd make a decent ceiling paint
But no....haven't tried it











*KILZ2*
When the paint job
absolutely _must_ fail


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA

A neighbor who is having to DIY a lot of their post-katrina renovations due to insufficient insurance payments... damned Ins. Co's.... and another contractor from his church told him to use Kilz2 for his ceiling. After two coats, sprayed on, every taped seam and nail hole is still visible. Now he has to paint it again. Hopefully he'll get it right with the first coat of white so he isn't putting four coats on that ceiling.


----------



## Pillow

>Now that stuff is pure crap in a can...and a lousy primer
I can't imagine it'd make a decent ceiling paint<

Agreed!

Is the BM Muresco tintable?

I have always used BM Regal flat paint for the ceilings.

... Maybe twice have I used BM Regal "white". Yawn, white is so boring.

IMO Yes, ceiling paint is different, but everyone I have tried is horribly thin = more splatter and no hiding ability. Kind of like regular Duron paint. Oops did I say that out loud


----------



## Pillow

Also Primer is not made to hide marks. It is a bonding agent. 

Try BM Fresh Start and then a quality top coat of paint like BM Regal or Muralo or Pratt & Lambert.


----------



## MakDeco

BM's Muresco is not bright white. The have one that is called classic ceiling white which I believe has a few drops of gray or black in it.


----------



## jrnywmn

do I need two coats of paint to get rid of the flashing or roller marks. I use roller marks loosely because I do not think that it is roller marks because it is smooth, seems like more flashing than anything. So what do I need to do to fix this without costing more $$$?


----------

